# Need Help 2 Build New Gamin Rig upto 40k



## detonator2359 (Apr 25, 2009)

hi frnds pplz help me to build a new gamin rig upto 40k...
i jus need for gaming and i only need is a CPU dats all
should i go for -
 Q9550 or Q8200  or AMD x4 940 or AMD X3 720
 which mobo ...????
 gpu sapphire HD4850 512mb
power supply...????
and  how are INTEX cabinet....????
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
which graphic card is better ATI or nVIDIA
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
which graphic card is better ATI or nVIDIA???


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 25, 2009)

Simply go 4 Amd 4 gaming purpose...

Amd phenom 2 920 2.8 ghz @ 10.2k 

Asus m3n 78 em @ 4.8k

Ram Corsair 2 gb 1066 @ 1.4k - 2*2gb

Psu Corsair vx 450 @ 3.9k

Gpu gts 250 512mb @ 9.5k, 1 gb @ 10.7k
Case go 4 zebronics antibiotic @ 2k,

Keyboard & mouse any bundle @ 0.6k

Moniter samsung 2233 @10.2k...

This is best config 4 gaming @ this budget....'


----------



## surinder (Apr 26, 2009)

I think his budget of 40K is for only for CPU so don't include LCD and where is HDD and DVD writer rest of the components you suggested are good.


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 26, 2009)

thanx yaar.....I need 2 know one more thing....
later on if i want 2 go 4 ddr3 ram n mobo ....then again i have 2 buy a grapic card.... or dis one will work with it....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
dis mobo support overclockin....????
n hw is HD4850.....????


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 26, 2009)

which component is more important in playin heavy games....is it....GPU...????


----------



## surinder (Apr 26, 2009)

detonator2359 said:


> thanx yaar.....I need 2 know one more thing....
> later on if i want 2 go 4 ddr3 ram n mobo ....then again i have 2 buy a grapic card.... or dis one will work with it....
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...


1 Not at all
2 yes
3 great one in its price bracket
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


detonator2359 said:


> which component is more important in playin heavy games....is it....GPU...????


All the components have there roll to assemble a good gaming rig one should not ignore importance of any of them rather think of a balanced blend of components in given budget.


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 26, 2009)

hd4850 is better than gts 250...????
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
is there any other ....better motherboard than asus m3n78
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
is there any other ....better motherboard than asus m3n78
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
is there any other ....better motherboard than asus m3n78..?????


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 26, 2009)

P2 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 8.4k
Biostar TA790GXB A2+ @ 4.8k
Kingston 4GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.9k
Samsung 2233SW FULL HD @10.1k
Seagate 7200.12 500GB @ 3.1k
22x DVD Writer @ 1.1k
CM Elite 334 @ 1.8k (w/o PSU)
Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k
MSI HD4850 1GB GDDR3 @ 9.7k

TOTAL = Rs. 44,800


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 27, 2009)

m confused hav b/w AMD X3 720 AND AMD X4 940
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
which is better for future gaming. l


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2009)

there is no need for confusion. Go for 940!!!


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 27, 2009)

does asus m3n 78 em support over clockin n is stable or is there any other option...????


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 27, 2009)

> P2 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 8.4k
> Biostar TA790GXB A2+ @ 4.8k
> Kingston 4GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.9k
> Samsung 2233SW FULL HD @10.1k
> ...


Go for this, when you play at FULL HD with this GPU, the CPU won't matter much, even the E8400 would give the same fps.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 27, 2009)

Ya go 4 phenom 2 proccys the r far better than intels...'


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 28, 2009)

compadict is sayin 2 go 4 x3 720....n desibond is sayin 2 go 4 x4 940....
nw which is a better proccy ...n is there any better mobo then asus m3n78 em...
help me guy's.....!!!!!!!


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 28, 2009)

hw Is biostar 790fx with integrated 3300 graphic card with AMD X4 940 
will it work with HD 4850 In crossfire...?????


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 28, 2009)

m goin 2 place order at lynx .....on 30 april....so plz help me guy's ....to build a cool gamin comp


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 28, 2009)

> 4 x3 720....n desibond is sayin 2 go 4 x4 940....


then get X4 920.

Why? Becuz both X4 920 and X4 940 BE hav same OC ability. 920 does 3.76GHz, and 940 does 3.8GHz.


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 28, 2009)

n wot abt mobo...????


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2009)

Get the best 790FX mobo that you can get.


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Palit HD4850 Sonic Special Edition 512MB DDR-5 - HW IS THIS GRAPHIC CARD...????*


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 29, 2009)

^^It's a lower clocked HD4870 512MB.

And talking about VFM, this one's a WINNER.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2009)

it's better to wait a week as HD4770 will create another set of price drops from nvidia. I have a feeling that GTS250 might become lot more cheaper (maybe down to 8k)


----------



## pavasedge (Apr 29, 2009)

I seen 2 benchmarks of HD 4770.It even outperforms GTS 250 and HD 4850 in some games and 9800GT and HD 4830 in almost all the games.It should be priced under 7.5k as its MSRP is only 99$.Just wait for HD 4770.


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

i'll buy my pc on 5th y as m goin 2 buy fm lynx....befre dat i also hav 2 send him a 25%  of my pc ....so can't wait...in this case.....m thinkin 2 buy hd4850 but don't know which brand.....???????


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2009)

I pick GTS250 or GTX 260 over HD4850. And HD4770 over HD4850 and GTS250


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

Product name Quantity Cost, Rs : AMD Phenom II X4 940  
Rs :12,100.00 *lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Asus M3N78-EM  
Rs :4,841.00 *lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Corsir TWIN2X4096-8500C5 4GBkit  
Rs :4,883.00 *lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Corair CMPSU-550VX  
Rs :5,565.00 *lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Seagate 500Gb SATA 3.5"  
Rs :3,045.00 *lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Samsung SH-223 Serial ATA 22x  
Rs :1,137.00 *lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Asus GF GTS 250 HTD 512 MB DDR-III [HDMI]  
Rs :9,164.00 *lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg *Total:* 

*Rs :40,735.00* 



*WOT DO U THINK ABT DIS RIG....*
*this is my config for my new rig ....*
*I want 2 know dat CM ELITE 334 will be able 2 lower down the heat produced by this system....??????*
*my budget for cabinet is 4k....*


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2009)

There is a cabinet from Zebronics, called Rage which has huge 220mm side fan and tiny LCD display to monitor temperatures. Try it out 

*www.zebronics.net/popup.asp?file=i...esc=Gaming and High End Computer Cases&d=Rage

shouldn't be more than 2k in price.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2009)

There is a cabinet from Zebronics, called Rage which has huge 220mm side fan and tiny LCD display to monitor temperatures. Try it out 

*www.zebronics.net/popup.asp?file=i...esc=Gaming and High End Computer Cases&d=Rage

shouldn't be more than 2k in price.


----------



## awww (Apr 29, 2009)

*img337.imageshack.us/img337/3646/biggerbirdrb9.jpg


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

hw is thermaltake strike mx


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 29, 2009)

get CM 590, its around 4k I think.

btw who is this awwww... guy crapping above this??!!


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

confused abt cabinet....????HLP ME OUT GUY"S N also tell me abt  my new rig config  which finally i have decided...which was not possible without ur help guy's


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

don't know abt dat guy....AWWW


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

an hw is cm ammo 533


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

will it help in heat reduction...????


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 29, 2009)

Ammo 533 is gud too...wats its price??


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

CM AMMO 533 - 3.9k + 4% tax


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2009)

Asus M3N78-EM I don't think is a good choice. It doesn't have ACC which really helps in overclocking of X4's

how about these:

*lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5901
*lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3290
*lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1481


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

is biostar a good mobo i cant buy a mobo than 6k


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

features of  Biostar TA790GX 128M 
ATI Hybrid Graphics Support
# Superior scaling with ATI CrossFireX technology
AMD 790GX Chipset with ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics

n m goin 2 buy gts 250...gpu won't it have problem...????


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

Gigabyte GA-MA78GMUS2H n hw is dis ....motherboard...????


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2009)

^^you won't face any problem till you think of adding two cards, in which case you will need ATI cards. But with dual processor cards making more inroads into the market, it's not an issue.


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

biostar Biostar TA790GX 128M is a good mother board with good overclock ability ...n m goin for cm centurion 534...2 help in reduction of heat have 2 buy something else also...?????


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

Product name Quantity Tax Price (ex) 
AMD Phenom II X4 940                                 Rs :12,100.00  
Corsir TWIN2X4096-8500C5 4GBkit                  Rs :4,883.00  
Corair CMPSU-550VX                                    Rs :5,565.00  
Seagate 500Gb SATA 3.5"                             Rs :3,045.00  
Samsung SH-223 Serial ATA 22x                     Rs :1,137.00  
Asus GF GTS 250 HTD 512 MB DDR-III [HDMI]   Rs :9,164.00  
Coolermaster Centurion 534                           Rs :3,668.00  
Biostar TA790GX 128M                                  Rs :5,334.00  

 NW SHOULD BE MY NEW RIG CONFIG....
IS IT GOOD NOW...????????


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 29, 2009)

Dude please!!:-

X4 920 2.8GHz @ 10.5k
Zotac GTX260 @ 10.8k

Get a better gfx card than CPU!!!!!!! Expecially when the difference is 200MHz.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2009)

^^+1, with the difference being 2-3k, GTX260 is seriously recommended 

If you are short on money, cut down price on cabinet


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

n wot abt the motherboard is it good overclocker biostar ta 790GX 128M n which CABINET SHLD I GO FOR....????


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

Zotac GeForce GTX 2602 896 MB DDR-III dis card m goin 2 order...


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

hw is cm elite 334 does it helps in reduing heat production...????


----------



## uchiha_madara (Apr 29, 2009)

Just like to chip i that buy a BIG cabinet and stay away from anything Intex for your own good.


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

how much heat is gonna b produced by my new rig.....which cabinet is suitable for it within 4k


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 29, 2009)

how much heat is gonna b produced by my new rig.....which cabinet is suitable for it within 4k
 wot does this means it's written in features of ASUS M3N78 EM
When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows® 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Apr 29, 2009)

win xp 32 bit( or any 32 bit OS) is only able to use 4GB of memory space.Of this normally 2 GB are allocated for user programs and rest 2 GB address space is reserved by the OS for itself to be allocated among devices(processor, NIC etc) and other things.Now a user can change a few settings( more like some ini files AFAIK) to increase the amount of address space used by a program to 3 GB(but this may lead to instability or crashes with certain programs).The address space accessible to the user is amount of memory that will be used by the OS and any excess memory installed will just be ignored(in some extreme cases cause system to crash or some weird thing may happen).4 GB limit comes from 2^32.
The amount of heat in case of peak usage is going to be very high with a quad and RV 770 series card or nVidia GTX 260 but the main concern should be other components like HDD and ram which are not going to have a fan to cool them,and also, while you are at it buy a cabinet with fan in the front of the case.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2009)

1) Phenom II X4 and GTX260 run pretty cool. NO doubt about that.
2) with 4k budgtet, I think Coolermaster CM690 should be ideal for you "*www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=2908"
Fans in this cabinet:
Front :120 mm Blue LED fan x 1, 1200 rpm, 21 dBA,
Rear : 120 mm standard fan, 1200 rpm, 21 dBA,
Top : 120 or 140 mm fan x 2 (optional),
Bottom : 120 mm fan x 1 (optional),
Left: 120mm fan x 2 (one is optional)-up to 140mm fans

3) 32-bit OS can detect only upto 3.5Gb of ram and anything more than that, you need 64-bit OS.
4) After lot of search some sites are reporting that on extreme overclocking, biostar ta 790GX 128M motherboard's FET (field effect transistors) are getting overheated and resulting in freeze (not dangerous but would limit overclocking potential). Let me try to find a better board.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 29, 2009)

Biostar TA790G mobo is not a gud O.C'er as far as I heard. Above 1.5V vCore the mobo becomes unstable. I think the default vCore of X4 is around 1.36V...so even if u r getting an aftermarket cooler, I don't think u can reach a decent clock speed without touching 1.5v vCore. So get a decent 790 mobo if planing to O.C. well.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 30, 2009)

Check this board:

Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H (but costs around 9k)

All-Solid Capacitor motherboard Design
AMD 790GX Chipset
EC AOD-ACC Support
Dual Channel DDR2 1066* MHz
Built-in 128MB DDR3 SidePort Memory
HDMI 1.3* certification, support Full HD 1080P
Dolby Home Theater®
DualBIOS™ - Patented Dual Hardware BIOS Protection
Gigabit LAN connectivity
IEEE1394 motherboard

Other board you can consider are:

GA-MA78GM-S2HP for 4.5k
GA-MA78G-DS3H	 for 7k


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Gigabyte GA-MA78GMUS2H i think i should go for this motherboard n it's costin 5,145 rs*


----------



## desiibond (Apr 30, 2009)

It's a nice board but you won't be able to do heavy overclocking on this board and also make sure that the BIOS version is F7 or higher and the motherboards revision should be 2.x (for Phenom II X4 support) as rev 2.x comes with a better heatsink (northbridge)


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 30, 2009)

GA-MA78GPM-DS2H - rs 6.5 k hw is dis mobo...????
features...
Chipset : AMD 780G+SB700
Form Factor : uATX (244x244)
CPU : 
Support for Socket AM2+/ AM2 processors: AMD Phenom™ FX processor/ AMD Phenom™ X4 processor/ AMD Phenom™ X3 processor/ AMD Athlon™ X2 processor/ AMD Athlon™ processor/ AMD Sempron™ X2 processor/ AMD Sempron™ processor
Memory : 
- 4 x 1.8V DDR2 DIMM sockets supporting up to 16 GB of system memory (Note 1)
- Dual channel memory architecture
- Support for DDR2 1066 (Note 2)/800/667 MHz memory modules 
Operating System : Support for Microsoft® Windows Vista/ XP
FSB : 5200MHz


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 30, 2009)

it's revision is 1x nw which mobo shld i go for....??????


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 30, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 940  
Rs :12,100.00 *www.lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Corsir TWIN2X4096-8500C5 4GBkit  
Rs :4,883.00 *www.lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Corair CMPSU-550VX  
Rs :5,565.00 *www.lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Seagate 500Gb SATA 3.5"  
Rs :3,045.00 *www.lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Samsung SH-223 Serial ATA 22x  
Rs :1,137.00 *www.lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Coolermaster Centurion 534  
Rs :3,668.00 *www.lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Palit HD4850 Sonic Special Edition 512MB DDR-5  
Rs :9,122.00 *www.lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg Asus M3A78-EM  
Rs :5,035.00 *www.lynx-india.com/images/remove.jpg *Total:* 

*Rs :44,555.00* 

I hve opted for dis rig


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

Invest in Playstation or XBOX they r better if gaming is the only need, and will last longer without upgradation

i.e. more cost effective


----------

